# HeLLo FRoM NeWBie iN CHiCaGo!!



## QuincyMae (Jan 23, 2005)

*Hello Cat Lovers! 

It's cool to meet ya all! I found this site by randomly putting CatForum.com on my Address Bar..Good thing it exists..anyway,I've got a couple questions about my kittens..

Talk to ya soon!
Quincy Mae**


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome  , your cat looks like an online friend of mine's cat.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Just browse around and post and I'm sure you'll find your answers to your questions :wink:


----------



## QuincyMae (Jan 23, 2005)

*Thanks*

Sure I'll go around and see what's there..thanks for the hospitality..


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to cat forum!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome. Cute kitties


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

What cuties! Are they littermates? Looks like they have a part on the middle of their black cap..Welcome to the forums


----------

